# Fraudulent Supplier??? - ecosmotors.com



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

illuminateddan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It is with regret that I must post this thread, requesting any information on a possible fraudulent supplier - Ecosmotors - ecosmotors.com
> 
> ...


 
Just in case you didnt do this search...also have you tried calling him per phone listed on the site ??

Registrant:
Matt DeWeerd
1462 North Grant Avenue
Springfield, Missouri 65802
United States

Registered through: GoDaddy.com, Inc. (http://www.godaddy.com)
Domain Name: ECOSMOTORS.COM
Created on: 27-May-08
Expires on: 27-May-12
Last Updated on: 28-Apr-10

Administrative Contact:
DeWeerd, Matt [email protected]
1462 North Grant Avenue
Springfield, Missouri 65802
United States
(417) 209-6937

Technical Contact:
DeWeerd, Matt [email protected]
1462 North Grant Avenue
Springfield, Missouri 65802
United States
(417) 209-6937


----------



## mhud (Oct 19, 2009)

I found what I believe to be their BBB entry. 

http://www.bbb.org/southwestern-mis...c-cars-of-springfield-in-springfield-mo-33172

One potential avenue for recourse is to file a complaint with the BBB. Before doing that I'd try using the contact information on the bbb.org page to try to reach someone at "Electric Cars of Springfield, L.L.C." aka "ECOS Motors." 

If you have made phone calls, write down how the calls went and exactly the dates and times. When you speak on the phone with someone in the future, get their name. If it's a big company, also get some kind of employee number. 

Keep all e-mails to and from the company. Even though it's a waste of paper, think about printing them out and keeping them in a file with your other notes. The BBB can use all this documentation and if things get bad and you have to consider court, you'll have a head start on your documentation. 

Here's hoping there's just a communication breakdown and it's not really some kind of scheme.


----------



## illuminateddan (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks Roy,

Yes, I've tried calling but the number is always switched off!  I get the occasional mail saying "Sorry, been out of town, will check in the shop" but nothing ever follows!

Kind of annoyed now. I've sent a final demand and then I'll get onto paypal for a fraudulent supplier refund thingy.

D


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

How long have you been waiting since the first request for information?

Definately do not allow the paypal time limit to run out before taking action. Once that happens, you are SOL.


----------



## illuminateddan (Dec 19, 2009)

How long is the time limit? I made payment on 5th Aug with a 7-10 day delivery scheduled. last contact was 4 days ago with another fob off and no info....

Update- did some homework and you can open a dispute within 45 days of payment. After dispute is open you have 20 days to settle the dispute before paypal steps in to decided the dispute.

Note to all online buyers - Go paypal - quick, easy and protected!

D


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Looks like your options are still open then. I wouldn't wait any longer though. One month is more than enough for anyone to respond to your attempts to make contact.


----------



## illuminateddan (Dec 19, 2009)

Just an update for completeness - 

I have now elevated my greivance to the claims section of paypal who will look into it. The supplier came back and said they sent the item, but addmitted to me in the last email that he hadn't! He was also unable to furnish any form of tracking/shipping code, so he's either lying or he's so disorganised that I don't think I actually want an adapter plate made by them!

So, long story short, watch out for dodgy suppliers of EV gear! There are some out there...


----------



## cruisin (Jun 3, 2009)

I have been posting the fact that ECOS is belly up and is currently on the lam. I filed with PP and a refund was issued. PP is still accepting orders tho so a lot more people are going to get wacked. call George at NetGain and let him know so they dont send more motors to this scammer.


----------



## illuminateddan (Dec 19, 2009)

cruisin said:


> I have been posting the fact that ECOS is belly up and is currently on the lam. I filed with PP and a refund was issued. PP is still accepting orders tho so a lot more people are going to get wacked. call George at NetGain and let him know so they dont send more motors to this scammer.


Wish I'd read about that first! What would be great would be a section on this site (or another) that has warnings about issues with companies. Another page could be the flip side of the coin and have great companies. Maybe even a ranking system similar to ebay. This could really save some people some time and money! Who do we speak to about this?


----------

